
While Bolivia's coup regime lets its citizens die Cuba has nearly defeated Covid - jessaustin
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/08/02/while-bolivias-coup-regime-lets-its-citizens-die-cuba-has-nearly-defeated-covid-19/
======
JuliusPullo
The Cuban regime controls the numbers that are reported. No independent
verification is allowed. Of course, the numbers are always awesome.

~~~
jessaustin
Projection is our most amusing psychological quirk. Americans aren't allowed
by our masters to observe conditions in Cuba, but e.g. European papers have
reporters based there. [0] There isn't a question. Cuba and other socialist
Western hemisphere states like Nicaragua and Venezuela have properly handled
the pandemic, even while contending with the penury imposed by draconian USA
economic sanctions. Meanwhile USA and other nations in this hemisphere upon
which our unsupervised services have imposed our scandalous form of government
like Brazil and Bolivia have suffered setback after setback. We can fail to
implement even the bare minimum of testing (and we have!), but we can't hide
the dead bodies.

[0] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/07/cuba-
coronavir...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/07/cuba-coronavirus-
success-contact-tracing-isolation)

